# Nick Foles worship thread



## 2paranoid (Dec 2, 2013)

Come and pay your respects to #9 the best young QB in the game


----------



## JosHendi (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for helpin' my fantasy team make it to the promise land! 12-team ppr back-to-back champ!


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 8, 2014)

Please Nick, stay safe out there in this preseason game

Thank you Nick Foles


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you Chicago for picking this guy off twice and ruining his hopes of another 2 interception season


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 14, 2014)

There were so many fans @ the joint practice between the Pats and Eagles Tue. they had to put people in the stadium overlooking the practice field.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 16, 2014)

I love me some Nick Foles. He beat out that punk-ass, dog-torturing thug Michael Vick. So, I'm a Nick Foles fan forever.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope New York fans forget quickly, cause I think he'll be starting QB for the Jets before long.


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 31, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> I love me some Nick Foles. He beat out that punk-ass, dog-torturing thug Michael Vick. So, I'm a Nick Foles fan forever.


Michael Vick actually transformed himself into a pretty great man post-dog torturing shit. Like, I know thats never going to go away but he really grew up playing in Philadelphia A LOT. I was at the eagles vs jets preseason game and the reception was really great. Pretty sure you are in the minority in not accepting his mistakes and moving on. Not saying its right or wrong, just pointing it out.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 3, 2014)

mick foley is cool i guess but i dont like wrestling


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2014)

Foles was amazing last year but without Jackson to stretch the field and make CB's look silly ,no way Foles has a season like last year.
Although they still have the 2nd best back in the NFL.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Sep 7, 2014)

He sucked ass today. 2 fumbles and a pick in the first half. 

He will not repeat last years performance.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 7, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> He sucked ass today. 2 fumbles and a pick in the first half.
> 
> He will not repeat last years performance.


but he got the W homie...and I am pretty sure no one expects him to repeat last season lol numbers like that probably wont be around again for a while. Also, I wouldn't say he sucked ass...he led his team to score 34 unanswered points


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll tell you who also sucked ass today. Tony Romo. Damn Cowboys.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes the NFC East is....sad lol


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Sep 10, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> I'll tell you who also sucked ass today. Tony Romo. Damn Cowboys.


Really...were you surprised??

geez don't tell me you drafted him as your fantasy QB


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Sep 11, 2014)

TheGoldenGreenThumb said:


> Really...were you surprised??
> 
> geez don't tell me you drafted him as your fantasy QB


Yes I was a bit surprised. He came into this year with a 110 QB rating on opening day. But he also is coming off injury.

And if you did draft him(I don't do ff) you could expect to do well. He is a good QB and puts up amazing stats throughout the year.

Belichek uses him as his standard for talking football. If you think Romo sucks, he won't discuss football with you.

You can talk about his 7 interceptions when the game is on the line. I'll talk about his 19 td in the same circumstances.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 12, 2014)

I like him better than the eagles opponent for week two so Ill give you that Ill be on your team till monday


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I like him better than the eagles opponent for week two so Ill give you that Ill be on your team till monday


ayyyy we dit it baby!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 28, 2014)

Nick you really need to have a good game against the 49ers in a couple hours. I know you read this thread please know that my thoughts are with you and the team across the country. 

Nice truck Nick...nice truck


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 3, 2014)

Please feel better soon and continue to stay based as fuck Nick Foles

It was fun having you on the Eagles and I hope someone picks up a contract for you 


Goodbye Nick


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 25, 2014)

Is Mark Sanchez going to be their QB next year?


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 27, 2014)

TBoneJack said:


> Is Mark Sanchez going to be their QB next year?


no it will be nick 

I still have a LITTLE hope for foles I think he can be a good QB but shit I wouldn't mind drafting someone out of college this offseason or the next


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 27, 2014)

eagle's blew it once they played greenbay, it was all down hill, very, very quickly, down hill.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> no it will be nick
> 
> I still have a LITTLE hope for foles I think he can be a good QB but shit I wouldn't mind drafting someone out of college this offseason or the next


I like Foles a lot. I hope he comes back next year and does well.

What do you think will become of Sanchez? He's played pretty well, and I sympathize with him over what he had to go through with Rex Ryan. So I hope he lands somewhere that he can fit in and play right away. Maybe Chicago or Tennessee?


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 27, 2014)

TBoneJack said:


> I like Foles a lot. I hope he comes back next year and does well.
> 
> What do you think will become of Sanchez? He's played pretty well, and I sympathize with him over what he had to go through with Rex Ryan. So I hope he lands somewhere that he can fit in and play right away. Maybe Chicago or Tennessee?


Yes my thought was maybe tennessee. The QB play throughout the league has been pretty poor overall, I think someone m ay take a chance on him. He just throws so many interceptions it may be as a back up.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 27, 2014)

lets go tom brady! foles is def better than sanchez


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> lets go tom brady! foles is def better than sanchez


I think Foles is better than Sanchez as well. I like Foles, and wish him well. But his performance this year was a slight step down from last year. Maybe because NFL defensive coordinators are figuring out how to better defend Chip Kelly's college offense? IDK.

I like Kelly as well. I'm not bashing him for bringing a college offense to the pros. Rather, I applaud him for bucking the norm.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 31, 2014)

TBoneJack said:


> I think Foles is better than Sanchez as well. I like Foles, and wish him well. But his performance this year was a slight step down from last year. Maybe because NFL defensive coordinators are figuring out how to better defend Chip Kelly's college offense? IDK.
> 
> I like Kelly as well. I'm not bashing him for bringing a college offense to the pros. Rather, I applaud him for bucking the norm.


I think the biggest issue Foles faces is he struggles to stay on the field (not get hurt). on the radio I heard someone say something I like..."your best ability is your availability." He only played half a season this year..would have loved for him to play/develop more


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2016)

THIS IS NOW A FUCKING CARSON WENTZ THREAD


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2016)

I think dak prescott is better than carson Wentz, and I am not even a Cowboys fan


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I think dak prescott is better than carson Wentz, and I am not even a Cowboys fan


how can you possibly say that after watching 4 preseason games in which Wentz didn't play very much at all? Prescott threw twice as many passes as Wentz. Are you actually implying this is a large enough sample size to make such claims? You are either stupid, trolling, or both. And don't tell me you watched Wentz play while he was with North Dakota...that would make you a liar as well.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2016)

2paranoid said:


> how can you possibly say that after watching 4 preseason games in which Wentz didn't play very much at all? Prescott threw twice as many passes as Wentz. Are you actually implying this is a large enough sample size to make such claims? You are either stupid, trolling, or both. And don't tell me you watched Wentz play while he was with North Dakota...that would make you a liar as well.


Damn I touched a nerve. Just my very unprofessional opinion... I don't think the preseason matters much. But dak is in a better scenario for instant success. Also moves better in the pocket
Does Wentz have a wr like Dez Bryant or a line like Dallas? Didn't think so...


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn I touched a nerve. Just my very unprofessional opinion... I don't think the preseason matters much. But dak is in a better scenario for instant success. Also moves better in the pocket
> Does Wentz have a wr like Dez Bryant or a line like Dallas? Didn't think so...


Now you are hoisting up straw men. Are you arguing that the talent around the QB1 is better then QB2 or that QB1 is more talented then QB2?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

2paranoid said:


> THIS IS NOW A FUCKING CARSON WENTZ THREAD


 can we play too?


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 8, 2016)

I'll just leave this little nugget here...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLOZtOTj_OV/


----------

